# Making my own fishing rigs



## Jeff Lutz (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am relatively new to the site, and I really enjoy the information shared on this platform. It is good to see other fishermen and fisherwomen have some of the same struggles I have, and post some solutions. Recently, a close friend of mine bought a 21' Lund we intend to fish at Lake Erie and Alum Creek. Like most of you, I have fishing equipment that I thought I had to have, and never used. I am a creature of habit. I have found lures that I have great success with, and that is all I use, even though I carry 20 lbs of equipment with me every time I go out. I have fished for the majority of my life, and now that I am hitting 51 this year, it is time for a change. Through my surf fishing experiences, I have learned to tie most of my rigs. I have experienced the joy of catching a fish of a lifetime on a rig I made and I have had the frustration of them breaking off and leaving me crying in the sand! So my new vision for fishing is completely making all of my own fishing equipment; from rods to cranks. I mostly fish for saugeye and walleye, but as you know there are lures that cover both bass and my target fish. With this said, I have the equipment to pour lead and have a mold for blade baits and round jig heads. This brings me to the purpose of the post, I am looking for a couple of lure makers that have some equipment they want to sell. I am equally interested in meeting folks that make their own equipment and would be willing to share some techniques and experiences with me. Currently, I am looking for bottom bouncer molds (up to 3 oz.) and flat head jig molds (up to 1 oz.). Does anyone know if there are lure-making classes in the Columbus area? I recently bought an airbrush, which is still in the box. If anyone has suggestions on beginner use, I am open to trying them. Is there a group of OGF fishing folks that get together monthly to build lures? If there isn't, it would be a great idea! I thank you for reading this post and I am open to any suggestions or opportunities.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

You might want to post this in the tackle making forum.


----------



## Jeff Lutz (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks, I will look for it, and repost it.


----------



## Jeff Lutz (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am relatively new to the site, and I really enjoy the information shared on this platform. It is good to see other fishermen and fisherwomen have some of the same struggles I have, and post some solutions. Recently, a close friend of mine bought a 21' Lund we intend to fish at Lake Erie and Alum Creek. Like most of you, I have fishing equipment that I thought I had to have, and never used. I am a creature of habit. I have found lures that I have great success with, and that is all I use, even though I carry 20 lbs of equipment with me every time I go out. I have fished for the majority of my life, and now that I am hitting 51 this year, it is time for a change. Through my surf fishing experiences, I have learned to tie most of my rigs. I have experienced the joy of catching a fish of a lifetime on a rig I made and I have had the frustration of them breaking off and leaving me crying in the sand! So my new vision for fishing is completely making all of my own fishing equipment; from rods to cranks. I mostly fish for saugeye and walleye, but as you know there are lures that cover both bass and my target fish. With this said, I have the equipment to pour lead and have a mold for blade baits and round jig heads. This brings me to the purpose of the post, I am looking for a couple of lure makers that have some equipment they want to sell. I am equally interested in meeting folks that make their own equipment and would be willing to share some techniques and experiences with me. Currently, I am looking for bottom bouncer molds (up to 3 oz.) and flat head jig molds (up to 1 oz.). Does anyone know if there are lure-making classes in the Columbus area? I recently bought an airbrush, which is still in the box. If anyone has suggestions on beginner use, I am open to trying them. Is there a group of OGF fishing folks that get together monthly to build lures? If there isn't, it would be a great idea! I thank you for reading this post and I am open to any suggestions or opportunities.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Guess you've already got the lead and production pot for pouring the jigs and bottom bouncers ? , plenty of places selling molds
Just for one 








Molds - Page 1 - Barlow's Tackle







barlowstackle.com


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Please buy one big enough to make a net mold so you don't miss any more of my fish lol
Welcome aboard.


----------

